# How do you pack and ship your livestock?



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been shipping fish for a while. The only problem I've encountered is the weight of the package. 
2 pounds priority mail to North Carolina from California is already at costs $8. With the way I pack though, sometimes it can get over 2lbs + a few ounces. *This brings up the shipping cost to $11.25! *

I use Styrofoam lining+newspaper+ breather bag with 1.5 cups of water (360 ml) +heat pack (which weights about half a pound). 
This is what shipping 20 shrimps costs me in shipping LOL. The animals come healthy and alive, which is good. Am I doing *too much? *
Does anyone have a better method? 
Thank you very much


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Try Flat Rate Prority Shipping. If you print the labels online the price will be $9.80 (something close to that number, I maybe off a few cents).

If the weather is cold you may need 2 heat packs - they add cost too.

You are not doing too much or too little. There is no other way of keeping the fish close to the right temperature. Making the styrofoam box yourself is the cheapest way but still adds about $1.

I ship quite a bit of fish every week and I'd love to hear about ways to save. 

--Nikolay


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the response. 
I've done flat rate shipping too, but only on orders where the seller are buying more than just shrimps. That way they get a bit more for their shipping cost. 
Sometimes, depending on how big the order is, and how I like that person in general, I do offer to pay for half of their flat rate shipping.  
I would love to hear other's shipping methods and price range as well!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Moderators can you move this to an appropriate forum to get more inputs? 
Thank you


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Your packing sounds right on track, so I don't think those shipping costs are unreasonable for the customer to have to pay.
I've had a few inverts shipped to me in the tiny breather bags to cut down on weight, but they didn't come through shipping very well either, so I'd rather pay a few extra bucks to have the stock arrive in good condition.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with JanS a few extra bucks for shipping for healthy animals is well worth it.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Just starting to ship and really need to learn. Where do you buy your heat packs? I have seen out on Aquabid, but are there local stores that carry them.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

www.kensfish.com

great source, always fast service and great prices.

Rev- I was under the impression you were the man at packing and shipping. you quoted someone $5 to ship a fish and I have never been able to do it under $12.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

someone else just quoted $6 for shipping... am I missing some trick? I can't imagine putting a fish in a VHS sized box (that's the $5 flat rate box) and ship it 2-day and have it make it alive.... any one do this with any results?


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Six, 
Sometimes my shipping stays low because I personally pay for a portion of the buyer's shipping fee depending on the item


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I know if you sell things on E-bay and use the "buyer pays actual shipping" option, it's way cheaper for Priority mail. I've been doing it that way and it makes a huge difference (no idea why it's so much less). You just have to give package weights and dimensions when you are listing the auction, and it automatically calculates it for the buyer, depending on where they live.

I realize that doesn't apply in most fish or plant sales here, but if you do ever use E-bay, that's the way to go.


----------

